# its all gone.



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

father tripped on a cord brought it all down buildings, track, engines, cars, everything. 

bye.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Did it fall into the black hole of Calcutta? 

Surely, there must be something usable.

Say it can be done. 

Don


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Please explain how your (is it ?) entire layout was toppled over, or whatever, by one cord ?!...What were the trains on when this happened ?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

:ttiwwop:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sounds like you're throwing the baby out with the bathwater. It can't be a total loss.

Seriously, though, while I don't know your family's financial situation, if I had done that to my son's layout, I would make good on any damage I caused.

And next time, practice proper cable management so that there are no trip hazards around your layout.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

telltale said:


> Please explain how your (is it ?) entire layout was toppled over, or whatever, by one cord ?!...What were the trains on when this happened ?



i dont know i was not there i was upstairs making lunch at the time


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> Sounds like you're throwing the baby out with the bathwater. It can't be a total loss.
> 
> Seriously, though, while I don't know your family's financial situation, if I had done that to my son's layout, I would make good on any damage I caused.
> 
> *And next time, practice proper cable management so that there are no trip hazards around your layout.*


belive me i will....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> :ttiwwop:



sorry dont have any


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

ONE MORE TRY: Please enlighten me/us what the layout or tracks were on when this happened.. The picture I/we get is you had tracks on some board or shelf not anchored down and tracks and trains fell to the floor..Something hits me as being more your fault than your father's, allowing trains to be on loose tracks or on a loose board in the first place, a controller wired to track and cord to controller snagged pulling it all down. What ?!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> sorry dont have any


You have a phone, so take some pics....hwell:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

so now what do you want to do, start over or ??


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

wvgca said:


> so now what do you want to do, start over or ??


yah probably


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

telltale said:


> ONE MORE TRY: Please enlighten me/us what the layout or tracks were on when this happened.. The picture I/we get is you had tracks on some board or shelf not anchored down and tracks and trains fell to the floor..Something hits me as being more your fault than your father's, allowing trains to be on loose tracks or on a loose board in the first place, a controller wired to track and cord to controller snagged pulling it all down. What ?!


okay so i had tracks on some Styrofoam and on the tracks were: 3 passenger cars 8 boxcars and 2 engines and he tripped over the cord connecting the power pack to the wall outlet ( i believe ) 
and it pulled the tracks/trains/cars down and snagged on the buildings and brought those down to


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

Curious myself. A few pics in today's day and age will only take 3 milliseconds. Every phone has them. Even a mummy like me can do it. Something doesn't seem right


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Ok not to make light of it -- but I happened to be "fixing" the ice maker in the fridge which involved yanking on it ever harder to get it out, as it was wedged in tight with too much ice. Finally, it came loose and it turns out I was not prepared for this at all. And so I found myself careening wildy across the kitchen backwards with the ice maker in my hand, flying around as my were arms flailed in a mad effort to catch myself -- with ice spewing everywhere... only to land onto the open dishwasher which had the upper and lower racks out -- as if catchers mitt ready to for the disaster. It caught my fall -- but the top rack collapsed onto the lower rack, ripping it all out from what was holding it together. It was all totally awesome. There's no doubt this would have made "americas funniest videos" but alas, not such video exists.

but here's the point -- I managed to fix it all...


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

MattR said:


> Curious myself. A few pics in today's day and age will only take 3 milliseconds. Every phone has them. Even a mummy like me can do it. Something doesn't seem right


my phone was on my bedside table i was in the kitchen i heard a crash and shout so i ran down to check it out i dont grab my phone for everything


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Severn said:


> Ok not to make light of it -- but I happened to be "fixing" the ice maker in the fridge which involved yanking on it ever harder to get it out, as it was wedged in tight with too much ice. Finally, it came loose and it turns out I was not prepared for this at all. And so I found myself careening wildy across the kitchen backwards with the ice maker in my hand, flying around as my were arms flailed in a mad effort to catch myself -- with ice spewing everywhere... only to land onto the open dishwasher which had the upper and lower racks out -- as if catchers mitt ready to for the disaster. It caught my fall -- but the top rack collapsed onto the lower rack, ripping it all out from what was holding it together. It was all totally awesome. There's no doubt this would have made "americas funniest videos" but alas, not such video exists.
> 
> but here's the point -- I managed to fix it all...



i am working to fix it now (buildings are the most damaged ) (only a handrail is broken on the cars/engine)


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Annie,

Like any other train wreck. Fix it, rebuild it, and move forward.

You'll be learning from more mistakes as your train ride continues.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> my phone was on my bedside table i was in the kitchen i heard a crash and shout so i ran down to check it out i dont grab my phone for everything


So, after checking it out, you could have went up and got your phone, taken some pics, and shared them with us.....or is there too much thinking involved in all that? hwell:

Really, we want to help, and offer our support and suggestions, but you're making it hard to do so.....for no apparent good reason....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> So, after checking it out, you could have went up and got your phone, taken some pics, and shared them with us.....or is there too much thinking involved in all that? hwell:
> 
> Really, we want to help, and offer our support and suggestions, but you're making it hard to do so.....for no apparent good reason....


i dont have any pics of the mess but i do have some of the messed but buildings and cars


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

These are the most broken


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

But I did rebuild it....


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

some need glue, the rest will buff out, lol


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So it's not all gone after all.....damage doesn't look un-fixable, as you have repaired them already.....

Way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Annie. I feel some members here have been unjustly harsh on you, demanding photos and making assessments of your situation without seeing anything.

Most of us in such a situation make an extreme analysis until we get to looking closer and realize things aren't as bad as we imagined. It's obvious you have recovered from this with your head held high. Good for you!! :appl:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Fire21 said:


> Annie. I feel some members here have been unjustly harsh on you, demanding photos and making assessments of your situation without seeing anything.
> 
> Most of us in such a situation make an extreme analysis until we get to looking closer and realize things aren't as bad as we imagined. It's obvious you have recovered from this with your head held high. Good for you!!



I can be a bit of a drama Queen.... 

I think I was one here because it looked worse than it was....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> Annie. I feel some members here have been unjustly harsh on you, demanding photos and making assessments of your situation without seeing anything.
> 
> Most of us in such a situation make an extreme analysis until we get to looking closer and realize things aren't as bad as we imagined. It's obvious you have recovered from this with your head held high. Good for you!! :appl:


I agree, just learn from your mistakes.
And tell Dad to STAY AWAY!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

No one "demanded" pictures.
We just like sharing railroad pics with little ladies...


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> I agree, just learn from your mistakes.
> And tell Dad to STAY AWAY!


i would tell him to, but his layout is right next to mine in fact....
they are connected! (i am also 99% certain that he limits the throttle on mine but not his....)


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> No one "demanded" pictures.
> We just like sharing railroad pics with little ladies...


i feel like i have seen those green things before (perhaps played with them...hwell: ) what are they?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Toy train, I mean Model railroad for Girlzilla...


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Off Topic;
Poor Girlzilla, grandpa only lets her wear one sock at a time.
Grand kids are so fun.
LOL
Back on topic.
Sorry to read about your train.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> Toy train, I mean Model railroad for Girlzilla...



Ah. I had ( stole my brothers...) a wooden one.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, it looks like you've realized that this wasn't quite the disaster that it first appeared to be.

That's great news, actually!

To Fire21's point, please realize that no one (well, maybe one exception) was being deliberately harsh. Rather, having lived through this kind of thing several times through out collective centuries (millenia?) of life, we know that things are often not as bad as shock and surprise can seem at first. The push for pictures was an attempt to have you get organized and show us the damage, so we could point out that it wasn't as bad as you feared.

Remember: That thing we call failure isn't falling down, it's not standing up again afterwards.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> Toy train, I mean Model railroad for Girlzilla...


Not going to lie that rocking chair looks pretty comfortable.....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, it looks like you've realized that this wasn't quite the disaster that it first appeared to be.
> 
> That's great news, actually!
> 
> ...


I agree with the shock and surprise thing: I thought it was all gone. all my work, my world washed away in a single move BUT that was not the case! So I put everything away looked kato’s website for a cool lookin layout design low and behold; no cool lookin layout design SO I made my own and I learned from my mistakes from the last layout ( put the yard to the front, no S curves etc.) and put them all together and here it is: Annie’s layout part 2 now it’s better!


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

I thought the post-calamity layout looked new and improved. 

Nice job.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> I thought the post-calamity layout looked new and improved.
> 
> Nice job.


Thanks!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

QueenoftheGN said:


> i would tell him to, but his layout is right next to mine in fact....
> they are connected! (i am also 99% certain that he limits the throttle on mine but not his....)


I think it's great that you and Dad share a hobby. You will always have great memories as you get older. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I am glad you are going to rebuild.


----------

